# Big Eye :(



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone have idea how to help this fish? What can be the reason? Water parameters are ok! I am so sorry but I didn't see this earlier...i'm afraid that it is to late for helping this fish








Is it?


----------



## pennywise (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry for your fish, with only the one picture its hard to tell. looks like pop - eye disease there are a number of causes. In your case since you say your water params are fine and it is only on one eye of one of your fish I would say he had some sort of impact to it causing the fluid build up usually from fighting. If it was both eyes i would say its some sort of bacterial infection which would be caused by bad water. If you have another tank I would pull him out and treat him with epsom salt, it will draw out some the fluids. Good luck to you this is just my opinion, maybe someone else would agree before you do anything.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

id leave it in the current tank moving it will just cause more stress. please post water params saying they are OK isnt always accurate. numbers definitely help.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I put it in the separate tank, and I added 125mg of erytromicin. Now we'll see...


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

this happend to me once after my pygo got bit in the eye. it lost its eye in the end.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I had my Spilo with this same result. I found that using this Mayalax x2 or something like that worked out good for him after 3 days his eye was recovering is still a lil milky but not swollen. I reduced his tank water by 50% to try and induce the medications effectiveness. Now that is doing MUCH better is back to buisness as usual for him. Im not sure if this is the perfect way to go about it, I would take advice from more senior P owner but this is what I did and he is happy again


----------

